# Resource Container



## Chriss Ons (Apr 2, 2013)

I can't get this to work despite following the instructions on p. 202 in the Kontak 5 KSP manual. 

I have an instrument with 3 IR's (combined size 260 Kb). When I let Kontakt create a resource container for this instrument, it asks me whether it should create the folder structure, and after confirming I get the dialog screen:


> Packed picture files: 0
> Packed script files: 0
> Packed IR-sample files:0


In the field "Resource container" in the Instrument options, the name of the .nkr-file appears + _(read from "Resources" folder)_

Now when I move the 3 IR's into the Resources / ir_samples folder and then resave/overwrite the .nkr as stated in the manual, the dialog screen confirms that "3 IR-sample files were packed". The .nkr file is now 261 kB.

However, when I change the name of the "Resources" folder, the value in the field "Resource Container" in Instrument Options is automatically updated to just the name of the .nkr file; but when I save and re-load the .nki I get the _missing samples_ dialog for the 3 IR's - they're still presumed in the "Resources" folder? So the .nki is not reading from the .nkr file... 

Can someone tell me what I'm missing here?


----------



## Sasje (Apr 3, 2013)

The Resource Container should read: yourinstrument.nkr and it's best not to change the name. Just create a resource NKR and stick with it. I usually create a NKR and then copy all the pictures, IR's and scripts into the freshly created folders. Then I press browse to locate the NKR it just has created, and then it detects everything and it's ready to go.

But, when saving an NKI from that point on, save the patch as "patch only" and make sure to untick the box that says: "absolute sample"  

If this is ticked it will try to load the samples/ir's from the folder(s) outside the NKR resource container.

When you've created this, you can delete everything except for the nki, nkc, nkr, and samples folder. Everything should contained in the nkr. Make sure to create a copy of the whole folder structure before you create an NKR, otherwise everything is overwritten/removed and essentially gone.

Hope it helps. It took me some time to figure this out as well.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Apr 3, 2013)

Sasje, thanks for explaining but that's really what I'm doing, and I have 'absolute paths' unchecked. Even though Kontakt packs the IR files into the .nkr resource container, it still looks for them in the Resources folder, despite the fact that in the instrument options it says "read from .nkr" (and not from the Resources folder). So I have no clue as to why it's not working... it's really saying A, and doing B?


----------



## mk282 (Apr 3, 2013)

Did you try replacing the IRs loaded in the Convolution effect by drag&dropping from the ir_samples folder within Resources folder? THEN save the NKI, and only then repack the NKR?


I always have the IRs in the Resources folder FIRST, then use them from THERE, not from anywhere else on the hard drive. I never have problems when doing it that way.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Apr 4, 2013)

mk282 @ Thu 04 Apr said:


> Did you try replacing the IRs loaded in the Convolution effect by drag&dropping from the ir_samples folder within Resources folder? THEN save the NKI, and only then repack the NKR?


That fixed the problem allright - thank you so much!


----------

